# Solved: asus p7h55-m network driver



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi,

i've recently reinstalled windows 7 home premium on my asus p7h55-m and i've not been able to connect to my lan network in my instruction manual it says: "LAN: Realtek (R) RTL8111E Gigabit LAN Controller featuring AI NET2"

after that I downloaded the driver for the controller and it still says that my cable isn't plugged in

I tried everything I can think of
the cable works in my laptop so it's not broken or unpluged in my router
and i've installed everything from the support cd that asus put in the box of my pc

I could really use some help

best reggards

peter


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

May we see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

And:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [versie 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

C:\Users\peter>ipconfig /all

Windows IP-configuratie

Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : peter_boven-PC
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-20-15-35
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Ethernet-adapter voor Bluetooth-netwerkverbinding:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth-apparaat (Personal Area Network
)
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-15-83-45-99-A1
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{7B2BE222-49D0-446F-9D22-2720142086A1}:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{D458E958-3479-4E64-A4E1-DEB36A178E81}:

Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja

C:\Users\peter>

i'm sorry it's in dutch i don't know how to translate cmd

thanks for the fast respons


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Install the latest chipset (and then networking if separate) drivers for your PC from Asus's web site.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

can you please explain how i should do that and where exactly I should get the files


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Chipset and lan here:
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P7H55-M&p=1&s=32


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

i've installed all three using the repair option in the installer menu, and it still says that my cable is not plugged in


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You seem to have made progress--driver issue is apparently resolved.

Make sure the cable is inserted securely and then turn the PC on. Does the ethernet LED light? Do you still get Media disconnected?


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

as i've allready explained my pc is turned on the cable works on my laptop.

but the ethernet light does not turn on behind my pc but i'm not sure if it has a light, I checked my router and the connection [2] light is on when i plug the cable into my laptop but it's off when it's in my pc


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would just check in your bios setup to see if there is a Lan enable option.Some do,some don't,but worth a look.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

how can i do that?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Depends on the pc,but normally when you boot up,there are some prompts that allow you to go into setup,usually a defined pf key.
Your user's manual may give you some clues.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

i am now in my bios what do i do?
i have the options:
main
ai tweeker
advanced
power
boot
tools
exit


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would look at:
advanced
boot
power
tools

Again,the lan option may not be available on your model,but let's make sure.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

I enabled the following things

in the onboard devices configuration
realtek LAN
LAN boot ROM

these were the only options with the words "LAN" or "Local Area Network"
i've saved the setings
and still nothing

if anyone has any idea it would be realy great


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.And they were not enabled before ?
I am out of ideas.
Sorry.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

no they were not enabled

i'm sorry to hear that, do you know anyone else who might have a clue?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Wait for Terry to log back on.If he may have some other ideas.Seems that we have been down just about every diagnostic path,though.
And the ipconfig has not changed ?


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

here is the text from cmd

Microsoft Windows [versie 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rechten voorbehouden.
C:\Users\peter>ipconfig /all
Windows IP-configuratie
Hostnaam . . . . . . . . . . . . : peter_boven-PC
Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . :
Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee
Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:
Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-20-15-35
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Ethernet-adapter voor Bluetooth-netwerkverbinding:
Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth-apparaat (Personal Area Network
)
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-15-83-45-99-A1
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{7B2BE222-49D0-446F-9D22-2720142086A1}:
Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{D458E958-3479-4E64-A4E1-DEB36A178E81}:
Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel:
Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld : ja
C:\Users\peter>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:If we have not done this,let's try it.
In device manager,uninstall the adapter and re-boot.See if it gets connected.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

it did not work now my ethernet controller is in the unknow device section and it says driver not installed


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Have you,in device manager,tried the driver update script ?What is the error code for this in device manager.
Also.
In the advanced/details section,can you give me the pci\ven and device info.
And may we see another device manager output ?
Also,from that device manager entry,can you give us the driver details.version/level name etc ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, just to be clear, after you used Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet and rebooted Windows did not discover the adapter and reinstall the driver and now you are back to the problem shown in your post # 3 attachment? If so then probably the NIC is defective (unless you somehow got the wrong driver, but that seems unlikely).


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

pedroguy said:


> Have you,in device manager,tried the driver update script ?What is the error code for this in device manager.
> Also.
> In the advanced/details section,can you give me the pci\ven and device info.
> And may we see another device manager output ?
> Also,from that device manager entry,can you give us the driver details.version/level name etc ?


i tried to update it with the automatic option but that did not work because I'm not connencted to the internet, the manual option did not give me a result either
the error code that I could find was in the properties of the ethernet controller in device manager and it was: code 28
what is a pci/ven?
the device info said: "ethernet controller"
and because the driver is not installed i cant give you the details
i can re install it but it will have to wait until tommorow


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> So, just to be clear, after you used Device Manager to uninstall the ethernet and rebooted Windows did not discover the adapter and reinstall the driver and now you are back to the problem shown in your post # 3 attachment? If so then probably the NIC is defective (unless you somehow got the wrong driver, but that seems unlikely).


what is a NIC and how do I fix it
I only reinstalled the windows version that came with my pc and when I installed al the drivers from the asus cd's that came with the pc I did have a internet connection but when I restarted it was gone and windows would not detect the cable that was in it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, guess I misinterpreted an earlier post. I thought that you had downloaded and installed the latest chipset and networking drivers from the Asus web site.

NIC is Network Interface Card; the ethernet controller in your case.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you did not download and install the chipset driver and network adapter driver,I think you really need to complete that step.
Download to a working computer and transfer to cd or other portable media and then download them onto the non-working pc.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

i've installed all of the latest drivers for my motherboard (every driver for the motherboard on the asus website) and still nog avail

if you want I can post the new screens from my device manager and cmd


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep.Let's see what device manager looks like now.
And could you give us the adapter driver details as to version # and date ?


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

i've re-reinstalled windows 7 home premium because I remembered that I could acces the web when I installed it the first time but then I went to sleep and turned my pc of and in the morning I could no longer do that.

in the attachments you will find everything but the dat because I had no clue which date you meant


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry for bumping but I have a lan party in a few days and I would love it if I got it to work by then


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Your device manager seems to indicate some problem devices.Since I do not speak the language,what are they.Next items under network adapter ?
May we see another ipconfig /all after the w7 install ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reopened per request.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

hello again,

first thanks terry for reopening my topic i really apreciate it

but here were the files that pedroguy requested.
to aswer your question I will list the items in the screenshot with the cable pluged in from the top to the bottom
pc name
screen adapters
screens
sound
computer
portable devices
dvd-cd stations
hid
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
mice and other point devices
other devices
-ethernetcontroller
-unknown device
-pci simple communications-controller
ports
processors
harddrives
systemdevices
keyboards
usb controllers


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am sorry I have not responded in a long time but I moved out of my old house and the internet in the new one did not work until 2 days ago


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are no installed drivers for any networking device. You need to get them.

This is my preferred order for finding drivers:

1. PC manufacturer's web site,
2. Motherboard manufacturer's web site,
3. Device manufacturer's web site,
4. A "drivers" site, such as DriverGuide,
5. Anywhere you can find one that might work,
6. Let Device Manager try to find one.
7. Use Windows Update.

(4 through 7 are really tied, and with Windows 7 the Windows Update should be at least 4th. The main message is that the first three are almost always to be preferred.)


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

okay the name on the box says: 'MP' what site do I need to go on?

please and thank you,

Peter


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

i have installed the drivers from the asus site and nothing happend
i've also installed a wireless dongle to get some temporary internet via wireless but it's not for ever


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If Device Manager is error free now try to connect and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

here are the device manager, my network adaptors and cmd

[ipconfig /all translation copied here from the attachment by mod for our convenience]

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

google translate

C: \ Users \ Peter> ipconfig / all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name. . . . . . . . . . . . : Peter-top PC
Primary DNS Suffix. . . . :
Node Type. . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . : Dynamic.ziggo.nl

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-20-15-35
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix: dynamic.ziggo.nl
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : N ICIDU Wireless Client Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-8F-33-E5
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: c45f: C161: 2887: c8ef% 10 (Preferred)
IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103 (Preferred)
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease obtained. . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 24, 2011 9:21:13
Lease Expires. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 25, 2011 9:35:21
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP server. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID. . . . . . . . . . . : 261360749
DHCPv6 client CLEAR. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-09-1A-47-48-5B-39-20-15-35

DNS servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
212.54.40.25
212.54.35.25
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : On

Tunnel adapter isatap.dynamic.ziggo.nl:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix: dynamic.ziggo.nl
Description. . . . . . . . . . . Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
IPv6 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5 ef5: 79fb: 30ce: 293: abe0: a42d (Presel
eur)
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: 30ce: 293: abe0: a42d% 11 (Preferred)
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . :::
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : Off

C: \ Users \ Peter>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you were trying to connect by ethernet the "Media disconnected" probably means a defective cable or NIC.

You have an apparently good IP configuration for the wireless. Try the following tests (same procedure as for the ipconfig /all).

*ping 192.168.1.103* (or whatever the current IPv4 address is)

*ping 192.168.1.1

ping 8.8.8.8

ping yahoo.com*


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

the cable works perfectly on my laptop and could you please elaborate more about the seccond bit I dont know what you mean


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry about bumping but I realy need help,


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im bumping to keep the thread active because I dont want it to close again
but in case my grammar was really poor in the previous posts I do not understand what you mean with the ping ..... stuff
what should I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run those four ping commands in a command prompt window and copy the results to a post here.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

google translate

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C: \ Users \ Peter> ping 192.168.1.103

Pinging 192.168.1.103 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.104: The destination host is unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.104: The destination host is unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.104: The destination host is unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.104: The destination host is unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0
(0% loss).

C: \ Users \ Peter> ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 2 ms TTL = 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 5ms TTL = 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 4ms TTL = 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 19 ms TTL = 64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0
(0% loss).

The average time to perform in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 7ms

C: \ Users \ Peter> ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes = 32 time = 20ms TTL = 54
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes = 32 time = 21 ms TTL = 54
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes = 32 time = 18 ms TTL = 54
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes = 32 time = 19 ms TTL = 54

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0
(0% loss).

The average time to perform in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 21mS, Average = 19ms

C: \ Users \ Peter> ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98,139,180,149] with 32 bytes of data:
Answer 98,139,180,149: bytes = 32 time = 317 ms TTL = 49
Answer 98,139,180,149: bytes = 32 time = 380 ms TTL = 49
Answer 98,139,180,149: bytes = 32 time = 327 ms TTL = 49
Answer 98,139,180,149: bytes = 32 time = 340 ms TTL = 49

Ping statistics for 98,139,180,149:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0
(0% loss).

The average time to perform in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 317ms, Maximum = 380ms, Average = 341ms


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that your IP address was not 192.168.1.103 at the time you did the pings the pings are showing internet access and DNS is working. So, what is the exact issue?


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

the problem is that I do not have a connection when I disconnect my wireless dongle and plug in my cable I used to have the cable plugged in and it worked but since I re-installed w7 the cable doesn't work on my pc, it does work on my laptop so my router or the cable is not the problem,

not to be rude or anything but you could have read this on the first page of the topic

best regards peter


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> not to be rude or anything but you could have read this on the first page of the topic


You're not being rude. I sorta lost that thought when you pursued the wireless tests. Anyhow, if I may borrow your phrase ...

Not to be rude but in post # 41 I said:



> If you were trying to connect by ethernet the "Media disconnected" probably means a defective cable or NIC.


You replied that you have checked the cable and it is good. That leaves a defective NIC, unless we have not addressed the driver. This may be a repeat, 'cause I'm not reviewing the entire thread ...

Make sure you have the latest ethernet driver from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site. If you already have the latest driver use Device Manager to uninstall it; then reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver (this is in case the installed instance is corrupted).


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

I did everything you said I should and this is the result

network
wireless: ok
wired : nope

cable plugged in.

CMD TRANSLATED WITH GOOGLE TRANSLATE

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C: \ Users \ Peter> ipconfig / all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name. . . . . . . . . . . . : Peter-top PC
Primary DNS Suffix. . . . :
Node Type. . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . : Dynamic.ziggo.nl

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-20-15-35
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

Wireless LAN adapter for Wireless Network:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix: dynamic.ziggo.nl
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : N ICIDU Wireless Client Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 94-0C-6D-8F-33-E5
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: c45f: C161: 2887: c8ef% 10 (Preferred)
IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104 (Preferred)
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease obtained. . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 5, 2011 7:22:15 p.m.
Lease Expires. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 6, 2011 7:22:14 p.m.
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP server. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID. . . . . . . . . . . : 261360749
DHCPv6 client CLEAR. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-09-1A-47-48-5B-39-20-15-35

DNS servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
212.54.40.25
212.54.35.25
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : On

Tunnel adapter isatap. {5A9E01C3-1551-410E-8287-C9E9334E2715}:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection Spec. DNS suffix:
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes
IPv6 address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5 ef5: 79fb: 30ce: 293: abe0: a42d (Presel
eur)
Link-local IPv6 Address. . . . . . : Fe80:: 30ce: 293: abe0: a42d% 11 (Preferred)
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . :::
NetBIOS over TCPIP. . . . . . . . : Off

Tunnel adapter isatap.dynamic.ziggo.nl:

Media State. . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection Spec. DNS suffix: dynamic.ziggo.nl
Description. . . . . . . . . . . Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Autom. configuration enabled: yes

C: \ Users \ Peter>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One other thing. I'm pretty sure that ethernet controller is gigabit, which uses all eight wires. So, if your laptop has 10/100 Mbps ethernet (uses only four wires) it is possible that the cable is good for 100 Mbps but not gigabit.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

in the instruction manual it says: "Realtek(R) RTL8111E Gigabit LAN controller featuring AI NET2"
so I think ik should accept gigabit,
the cable that I trying to use is the same cable that i've used before I moved, I have the same provider, I have the same router, and I have the same computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And now it appears that the cable or NIC is defective.  "Moved" implies that the cable was stuffed into a box, and a wire could easily have broken or come loose from the connector.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

okay one last try

the cable works on my laptop and my pc instals a driver when one isnt installed when I plug it in but after that It wont connect to my network please stop saying the cable, router, modem or isp is/are defective because they are not the fault. the cable used to work It was plugged into my pc, then I re-installed w7 and it didn't connect anymore. so I followed the instructions I was given here to no avail. today I tried the uninstall driver and reboot to let it detect it but it still did not work.

p

ps. sorry if I sound irritated I have had a really rough day


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've covered everything that I can think of. Just one general statement, not meant to irritate you any more. I've had tons of defective cables, TVs, light bulbs, etc., etc., that "used to work." Every time I hear or read that phrase I tend to think, "but my tire wasn't flat before I ran over the nail."


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

okay for the final time
*the cable works, it has before, I have it plugged into my laptop now and it connects to my network without a problem, before you say solved the cable has to connect to my pc*


----------



## kekkek (Dec 14, 2011)

I am interested in this issue as I am having a similar problem. iam using the same motherboard and my network also stopped working. I havent rly discovered what was causing, but it sounds like the same issue as you are having.

I called the supprt of where I bought my motherboard, and they recommended that i switched off my PC, unplugged it and opened the pc to remove the battery to the motherboard for 10 secs. Reconnect the battery and turn it back on. This restores default values to the bios. 

For me this makes the ethernet work again, however the error will come back randomly, and it is a very annoying way to fix it.

I hope this can help some of you tech gurus get an idea of what is causing the issue.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

can you please explain what the batery looks like and how te remove it so I can try this option

best reggards Peter


----------



## kekkek (Dec 14, 2011)

The battery on the motherboard is a thin circular type, similar to the backup battery you find in calculators etc. It is located just beneath the socket for the GPU(if you dont use the onboard). There is a small clamp you have to push aside. My fingers are too big so I had to push it aside with a screwdriver.

When the default settings are loaded by the motherboard you will most likely have to correct the date and time settings, either do this in bios or windows, some secure connections will not work unless you correct them.


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

can you please tell me what I need to disconnect and how I dont want to break anything,
i've atached a picture of the motherboard in the orientation that it is in my pc so if anyone could please circle the thing I need to disconnect/reconnect and tell me how I'll try it

ps. sorry if I was rude to anyone before I've read back my replies and feel stupid for being such an a-hole

pps. here is the original picture (it's the motherboard on the right)


----------



## jbz48 (Sep 12, 2011)

so when I had my pc open to try and find the thing I needed to remove, I cleaned it from dust and to my amazemend when I plugged everything back in my internet connected again via cable. i'm really happy and I hope that this never happens again,

thanks everyone who helped me,

best reggards

peter


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Dang dust bunnies!  Thanks for posting the solution.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

